

Mtgox Bitcoin At 230$ - gbachik
https://www.mtgox.com

======
gst
While many people in the Bitcoin community claim that this is limited to Mtgox
(due to their withdrawal issues), let's not forget that Mtgox still has the
majority of the trading volume. Once Mtgox enables withdrawals their cheap
coins will probably drag down the prices on the other exchanges too.

------
glomph
Perhaps more interesting is the existance of
[https://www.bitcoinbuilder.com/](https://www.bitcoinbuilder.com/) where you
can trade bitcoins outside of gox for bitcoins inside at different rates.

------
gbachik
Probably due to the recent breach of security. Lots of people accounts have
been logged into from china.

